# Kitten won't drink.



## Sheemie (May 21, 2006)

My kitten won't drink, he's only five weeks old. He eats perfectly fine but doesn't drink water or milk. He drinks a little through a straw I hold up to him, and doesn't appear to be ill. Plays and sleeps throughout the day, hops around, any idea what I should do to get him to drink water from the bowl? I'm worried he doesn't get enough simply from what I can give him through a straw. I heard a rumor that sometimes chicken broth works...but I haven't tried it. I'm worried that he might not be getting enough daily water so...a quick reply would be apreciated. Thanks.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I second Meowmie.


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

*Cat food*

I agree with the others but there is also something called Cat Milk that makes cow's milk lactose-free and suitable for cats. Whole milk is not good for them.
If your kitty is eating wet food, it is seventy per cent water and he should be fine.


----------



## Kookiefool (May 18, 2006)

How long have you had the kitten? Where is the mother? Unless it was orphaned, that is much too young to take a kitten away from its mother, and very often kittens that age aren't even weaned yet.

The reason he's interested in the straw most likely is because he's looking for a nipple.

Also, are you feeding him kitten food? You should be. At least get some KMR (Kitten Millk Replacement) and a kitten bottle, and give him that for a bit, which will also give him some more liquid and better nutrients. Then start giving him the KMR in a small dish, and once you can get him lapping up that and giving up the bottle, then you can start giving him only kitten food and water.

He should have the kitten food for at least the first 4-6 months.


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

*Cat milk*

I'm pleased to see that link...since I don't think cats need milk at any time if they are not kittens. It was just another source of fluid. Obviously water or wet food is best.


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

*correction*

Kookiefool's right of course. There are specialty kitten foods and that kitten is much too young to be away from his mama. But you can bottle feed him til he's weaned.


----------



## Sheemie (May 21, 2006)

It's a long list of people but it basicly comes down to someones aunt saw the mother with three kittens out in the street. She took them in but doesn't have the financial's to afford keeping them, so she wants to give them to trusted friends before handing them over to a shelter.
As for the food, we have wet food, dry food, a bowl of bottled water (we live in new york, who knows what's in the faucet water here), and milk. We let the kitten choose what it wants to eat/drink, so far it only drinks water through a straw. My friend recommended dipping it's nose into the bowl of water but I feel kind've bad doing it.
Thanks for all your info btw. Helped alot.


----------



## Immortal (Mar 28, 2006)

My first catOscer was 4 weeks old when we got him cos the mum tried to kill him.

to get him to drink we'd dip his little feet in it, and put his nose on it, not get his face really wet, just dunk his nose so he new it was there... sometimes i think he didnt know there was anything in it... he got the hang of it eventually.


----------



## Sheemie (May 21, 2006)

my cat definitely recognizes something in the bowl but i don't think he knows what to do. we keep the wet food next to the water(attatched bowls) and he sometimes steps in it accidently and twitches for a minute or two. he also dips his nose in it himself repedatively but never sticks out his tounge and drinks, i get the feeling he doesn't know how yet. an hour ago i got him to drink out of a turkey baster...much more effective then the straw but time consuming. i'll try dripping his feet/nose in it slightly.


----------



## Immortal (Mar 28, 2006)

dont worry, he's still young... its an instintive reaction so he will get used to it eventually. just keep dipping his feet in it and eventually he'll start to lick his paws clean and realise that how he does it... relax it will come with time.


----------



## Sheemie (May 21, 2006)

thanks alot.


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Hey hey! Don't worry! My cat never drinks, the mostiure she/he will get is from thier food  So as long as they eat jelly and in gravy sort of cat food. Its fine.


----------



## Kookiefool (May 18, 2006)

That kitten needs to be with its mother that young. Separating them was a bad idea. And please ask her not to give them to a kill shelter. Maybe she can find someone willing to temporarily take in all of them together.

Check out this site: www.kitten-rescue.com It will give lots of info on caring for orphaned kittens. And please do not give it any more cow's milk.

Also, stay away from the dry food for a few more weeks unless you moisten it with warm water. Their teeth need a couple of more weeks to strengthen enough to eat it dry.

If you go to www.petfinder.com, then click on "shelter & rescue groups" and put in your state, you will find a list of shelters and no-kill rescues. If you call the no-kill rescues you will probably be able to find one willing to take the whole brood and give them to a foster home, or if your aunt (was it your aunt) wants to foster the kittens for them and then turn them over to the rescue to be homed, they might even be willing to pick up the expense.

Good luck.


----------

